# Star Wars Main Title Mockup - Low Resource Template -UPDATE: Walk-through added...



## ryans (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi all, I wanted to share another short/rough experiment with my low resource (and low cost) template..

Mostly free, and older libraries (Angry Brass, ewqlso)... I cheated a tiny bit with some newer/custom samples (for a few key parts) ...but.. it's only 23 tracks and 5 Gb ram... It's been so liberating ditching the massive template, and I think the sound isn't terrible considering the limitations?

Comments/Questions/Hate welcome!





Walkthrough:




Ryan


----------



## BenG (Jan 12, 2020)

Really enjoyed this and think it's a great mock-up! Just goes to show you that's it's not the tools, but the composer...


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 12, 2020)

Fantastic! Care to share some more info about what’s in this template? I would LOVE to know what those 23 tracks and 5GB are?


----------



## chrisr (Jan 13, 2020)

Your triangle sucks, the rest is awesome.

... oh hang on... after another listen, it's the _real_ Star Wars opening triangle that sucks (somebody shut that guy up!) - yours is awesome.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 13, 2020)

Very nice! Can we hear the rest..?


----------



## Henu (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok, I'm selling all my sample libraries and start photographing birds instead.


----------



## Garlu (Jan 13, 2020)

Very nice! Would love to see a walkthrough of it!!! 
Great job!


----------



## I like music (Jan 13, 2020)

ryans said:


> Hi all, I wanted to share another short/rough experiment with my low resource (and low cost) template..
> 
> Mostly free, and older libraries (Angry Brass, ewqlso)... I cheated a tiny bit with some newer/custom samples (for a few key parts) ...but.. it's only 23 tracks and 5 Gb ram... It's been so liberating ditching the massive template, and I think the sound isn't terrible considering the limitations?
> 
> ...




Star Wars: Return of Staypuft

Just joking. This is incredible. Nice work!


----------



## I like music (Jan 13, 2020)

Henu said:


> Ok, I'm selling all my sample libraries and start photographing birds instead.



Until someone on the photography forums posts a beautiful picture of a bird of prey mid-dive, from his old Nokia phone. And then you sell your expensive camera, and move onto painting :D


----------



## MacTomBie (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok, that proves that going from 32GB to 64GB RAM won't make my music sound better...
Awesome work! Any details would be very welcome as it could help people build successful mobile templates.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jan 13, 2020)

Excellent. It's the archer, not the arrows. Impressive given your posted system specs


----------



## Loïc D (Jan 13, 2020)

I like music said:


> Until someone on the photography forums posts a beautiful picture of a bird of prey mid-dive, from his old Nokia phone. And then you sell your expensive camera, and move onto painting :D


Until someone on paintings forum posts a beautiful paintings of the Great Canyon made of mud and his own blood. And then you sell your palette and Caran d’Ache and move onto stone tossing in your backyard.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 13, 2020)

jonathanparham said:


> Excellent. It's the archer, not the arrows. Impressive given your posted system specs




Bingo.

Great work, Ryan.


----------



## MauroPantin (Jan 13, 2020)

This sounds fantastic! I would love some more details about the craftsmanship behind it.


----------



## igbk (Jan 13, 2020)

Awesome work!


----------



## batonruse (Jan 13, 2020)

Garlu said:


> Very nice! Would love to see a walkthrough of it!!!
> Great job!


+1


----------



## monsieurmickey (Jan 13, 2020)

I doubt...


----------



## ryans (Jan 14, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the kind words!

Brass: Angry Brass, EWQLSO (edited and resampled), Sample Modeling Tuba, Some older spitfire (phalanx.. I think? for the multi tongue

Strings: Mostly my own custom samples (they're terrible but they work when buried in a mix), tiny bit of 8dio Agitato.

Woods: Just the ensemble patch from hollywoodwinds..

Perc: Truestrike, eqqlso

I guess if there is serious interest, I could attempt a walkthrough?


----------



## ryans (Jan 14, 2020)

chrisr said:


> oh hang on... after another listen, it's the _real_ Star Wars opening triangle that sucks (somebody shut that guy up!)



Yep.. can't un-hear it now can ya? :D


----------



## MauroPantin (Jan 14, 2020)

Interesting! How did you manage to edit the samples in EWQLSO? 

If you ever get the time for it a walkthrough would be lovely, I'm sure there's a ton to learn there, it sounds freaking stellar.


----------



## ryans (Jan 14, 2020)

MauroPantin said:


> How did you manage to edit the samples in EWQLSO?



Mostly EQ and envelope changes, I still use the original kontakt version hah..


----------



## damcry (Jan 14, 2020)

ryans said:


> I guess if there is serious interest, I could attempt a walkthrough?


Very interested


----------



## Noeticus (Jan 14, 2020)

ryans said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words!
> 
> Brass: Angry Brass, EWQLSO (edited and resampled), Sample Modeling Tuba, Some older spitfire (phalanx.. I think? for the multi tongue
> 
> ...



PLEASE do a walkthrough!!!!!!!
.


----------



## ryans (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I recorded a brief template/mockup overview.. I wasn't quite sure what to talk about in terms of midi, libraries etc... that isn't completely obvious... but hopefully hearing the sections isolated is helpful?

Clearly walkthroughs are NOT my thang, (I had to start over multiple times because the first takes were too sarcastic). Apologies for the poor mic quality as I am currently in a temporary studio situation.. also my tendency to mumble isn't helping...

Is anyone interested in a mixing video? That's where the majority of the effort was spent and I ..might.. have some insights worth sharing..

Any other questions please ask here or pm  Thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Chris Richter (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks man! The link doesn't work for me though. It says the Video is offline.

Edit: Works now. Thanks again!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 19, 2020)

aye says removes


----------



## ryans (Jan 19, 2020)

Sorry the audio was rendered in mono for some reason.. I'm re-uploading

Update: it should be back up


----------



## jason.d (Jan 19, 2020)

ryans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recorded a brief template/mockup overview.. I wasn't quite sure what to talk about in terms of midi, libraries etc... that isn't completely obvious... but hopefully hearing the sections isolated is helpful?
> 
> ...




So awesome! Thanks for doing this!! In your next video I’d be curious to hear the string section on its own (even if it’s light). And of course definitely looking forward to seeing the mixing you did.

Thanks again!


----------



## ryans (Jan 19, 2020)

jason.d said:


> I’d be curious to hear the string section on its own (even if it’s light)



I kind of avoided soloing the strings on purpose.. out of embarrassment really.. They're mostly my own samples and they are trash.. they sound really bad when they're exposed :D

Thank you for watching,


----------



## jason.d (Jan 20, 2020)

ryans said:


> I kind of avoided soloing the strings on purpose.. out of embarrassment really.. They're mostly my own samples and they are trash.. they sound really bad when they're exposed :D
> 
> Thank you for watching,



Ahh ok fair enough


----------



## brenneisen (Jan 20, 2020)

jason.d said:


> And of course definitely looking forward to seeing the mixing you did.



+1


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 20, 2020)

ryans said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words!
> 
> Brass: Angry Brass, EWQLSO (edited and resampled), Sample Modeling Tuba, Some older spitfire (phalanx.. I think? for the multi tongue
> 
> ...


Detailed walkthrough would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Noeticus (Jan 20, 2020)

ryans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recorded a brief template/mockup overview.. I wasn't quite sure what to talk about in terms of midi, libraries etc... that isn't completely obvious... but hopefully hearing the sections isolated is helpful?
> 
> ...




Thanks for this Ryan!

This is no simple mockup, as I believe it is one of the best mockups I have ever seen. Sounds like the real thing. AMAZING! You are extraordinarily talented!!!


----------



## monsieurmickey (Jan 20, 2020)

I really doubted.
Take it as a big compliment.


----------



## rlundv (Jan 20, 2020)

ryans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recorded a brief template/mockup overview.. I wasn't quite sure what to talk about in terms of midi, libraries etc... that isn't completely obvious... but hopefully hearing the sections isolated is helpful?
> 
> ...



Please make part two! Wonderful stuff


----------



## Larry Hanshaw (Jan 20, 2020)

ryans said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I recorded a brief template/mockup overview.. I wasn't quite sure what to talk about in terms of midi, libraries etc... that isn't completely obvious... but hopefully hearing the sections isolated is helpful?
> 
> ...



Would love to see a mixing video. Amazing work!


----------



## lucor (Jan 20, 2020)

Incredible. PLEASE do a mixing video!


----------



## AEF (Jan 20, 2020)

fantastic! what are you using for reverb/sound staging?


----------



## ryans (Jan 23, 2020)

AEF said:


> fantastic! what are you using for reverb/sound staging?



Thanks! Just one reverb used here, Lexicon pcm, hall 1 preset (I think), with a lowpass and highpass filter.


----------



## ryans (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you everyone for the kind words!

I am planning to do some more walkthrough/tutorial videos once I fix my mic setup..

Ryan


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 23, 2020)

ryans said:


> Thank you everyone for the kind words!
> 
> I am planning to do some more walkthrough/tutorial videos once I fix my mic setup..
> 
> Ryan


Looking forward to it!


----------



## José Herring (Jan 23, 2020)

That little clip is really good. I've been thinking the same thing. There are so many free and low cost libraries out now that I was thinking of doing a piece just to show that you can do just about anything with these libraries. It is interesting but the amount of free and low cost stuff far exceeds what you could purchase back 15 years ago when there were only a few libraries available.


----------



## Noeticus (Jan 23, 2020)

:emoji_popcorn:🍿:emoji_popcorn:🍿:emoji_popcorn:

Is it okay if I eat a lot of virtual popcorn while I wait?


----------

